# Evington Brook Culverts, Leicester



## losttom (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to have a look at the last mile and a half of the Evington brook where it culverts under Leicester last winter. Its not all underground but still quite good!

Quite a few mobile phones, keys, change and needles about in the water 

Visited with Goldie87, Waynebitz and Laura


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it. 
I saw, and now I want to go. 
Are there any longer sections underground in Leics then?


----------



## flymo (Aug 1, 2011)

i used to paly down three when i was a kid wow not changed at all


----------



## losttom (Aug 2, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Love it.
> I saw, and now I want to go.
> Are there any longer sections underground in Leics then?



Not that i know of, i may be wrong though as i dont normally do culverts/drains


----------

